# What did I just get myself into?



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

*don't care*

--


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

I know how you feel :squeeze

I had to do a group project in my 3rd year at uni that lasted a few months and culminated in a 30 minute presentation. The only way I got through it was that the groups were assigned automatically, if I'd had to find a group myself I'd have been completely screwed because I didn't know anybody despite sharing lectures with them for the previous 2 years.

If you think you would be able to tolerate the group presentation then I would go for that, I found that it really does help when you have others to share the anxiety of the presentation. If you feel you'll have major problems finding or working with a group, then go for the individual option. 10 or 15 minutes might sound like a long time but once you get up and start talking the time will pass quickly. The anticipation was always much much worse for me :|


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

You could try explaining your situation to your teacher and suggest doing the research report instead, without switching to the online course.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Social Psychology is a great course.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cleary said:


> Last semester I signed up for a Social Psychology class but dropped it the next day when I found out that I had to do a 10-15 minute presentation near the end of the semester.
> 
> So this semester I signed up for it again - but this time with a different teacher. (the class is on Thursdays) so the past few days I've been anxiously awaiting to find out if this class has a presentation or a research report.
> 
> ...


Since neither of your options will relieve all the stress this is causing you, I would suggest you stick with it and do your best.
If you choose option 2 or 3, it might mean less social anxiety, but you'll be disappointed with yourself, I'm sure. And since all 3 options are going to lead you to do something you don't really want to do, I'd say #1 because of how you'll feel after. You'll likely replay it over and over it your mind after it's over, like we're all really good at doing, but option #1 gives you the chance to challenge yourself, and I believe you'll do okay.

I think you know it's not a good idea to change your schedule, and life, to suit your anxiety. If you let it control your life, it will. Figure out what your anxiety wants you do, then do your best to do the opposite.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cleary said:


> here are my options.
> *1. suck it up and take this class, and do the 20something minute group presentation*
> 2. Try to get switched to the other teacher that I almost signed up for last semester and do the 10ish minute solo presentation.
> 3. drop this class (which means I'll only be a part time student, which means less financial aid money next year. I'm already on financial aid warning for this semester, so if I drop this class [or have a low GPA this semester] I might not get any financial aid next year. )
> ...


Option 1, Cleary. At least for now, this is a group presentation. You will not be alone. The more prepared you are for your part in the presentation, the less nervous you would be. I think this would be a good exercise for you. You can work on the underlying issues during the time the presentation comes up.

You have us all the while, too. We can help you. I have given presentations solo that have lasted over 45 minutes....on four hours' sleep or less and early in the morning. If I can handle that, you can handle this! :yes


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd rather do a longer group presentation than one alone for a shorter time. You'll only talk for a fraction of the time on something specific you can really prep for.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think she's also a little anxious about working with a group of class-mates. When I was still in school, I knew everyone in my class, was friendly with all of them, and I'd still always panic when I knew we had to work in groups, or worse, when we had to choose partners. So I couldn't imagine doing it in a class where I may not really know anyone that well. I'd be a mute, but if you're educated on the topic and the conversation stays on topic, you should be okay.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

rincewind said:


> 10 or 15 minutes might sound like a long time but once you get up and start talking the time will pass quickly. The anticipation was always much much worse for me :|


This reminds me of a presentation I had to do for Art History of the Italian Renaissance. We had to give a 7 minute presentation on the topic of our paper. I was ridiculously overprepared and talked for about 20 minutes. I felt like an idiot (even though several students personally thanked me for ensuring that they'd have another two days to prepare). The teacher never stopped me, I only realized that I was way over the time limit when the bell rang and the class ended. I was in the zone or something, ridiculously medicated and just talking on and on and on. I got an A on it though.


----------



## Laidiemoon (Aug 27, 2009)

You need to stick with it. I find that with every class presentation I do, I feel less scared about them. The key to feeling less nervous is to prepare, prepare, and prepare some more! I also try to remember that my classmates are equally as nervous while they are up there and that when I'm up there most of them aren't even paying attention to me anyway (sad, but true). Running away from this will not feel rewarding. Giving it all you've got and conquering your fear is the most rewarding feeling there is!


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

SAgirl said:


> Social Psychology is a great course.


Mine was too but i never had to give a presentation in it. It i did then my view of it may be different.

Since i couldn't see myself talking for ten minutes, i would stick with the group. Usually if you don't make your own group, then you are assigned to one. While working in a group would be added stress for me, i would hope that is made up for by the shorter talk time. It seems that the shorter talk time would be my main focus, along with not losing financial aid.

I guess it depends on if group work, or if public speaking, causes the most stress.


----------



## Kezia (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you should stick with it! I mean the math balances out and 7 minutes is not as bad as 10-15 I've dropped classes for that same reason...hell I skipped a lab for an entire semester worth 10% because the TA randomly fired quetions at students going through the attendance. But a presentation in every social psych class isn't something you can avoid forever especially if this is the second prof with the same course outline. Anyway *virtual hug* with a side of you can most definitely do it


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Two days ago, we had to do a small group presentation. The teacher didn't forewarn us about it during the last class session so I didn't really have a chance to mentally prepare myself for it... but this is _social_ psychology, so I guess one should expect to do a lot of group work.

We were in six groups of two. I was group #2 and paired with an equally shy man (I think English is his second language and he isn't very confident when it comes to speaking it) each group had to teach the class a section of the chapter. 
It wasn't anything 'big' and we weren't being graded for it. I think on average each student spoke for 2-3 minutes while one student felt comfortable enough speaking for about 6 minutes.

about a year and a half ago, when I had to do unplanned speeches like this, I would pretend to go to the bathroom, and never come back.

but I didn't this time. I spoke in front of the class for a minute or two. mispronounced everything. didn't make any sense. turned a little red. It was probably painful for everyone to watch.

I guess that is an improvement.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Cleary said:


> I spoke in front of the class for a minute or two. mispronounced everything. didn't make any sense. turned a little red. It was probably painful for everyone to watch.
> I guess that is an improvement.


I bet it went better than you thought it did. We are always so harsh with ourselves, always thinking that people are paying attention to every little detail. I'm sure other people in the class were very scared to present, too, but it wasn't obvious, and nobody could really tell.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Kezia said:


> I think you should stick with it! I mean the math balances out and 7 minutes is not as bad as 10-15 I've dropped classes for that same reason...hell I skipped a lab for an entire semester worth 10% because the TA randomly fired quetions at students going through the attendance. But a presentation in every social psych class isn't something you can avoid forever especially if this is the second prof with the same course outline. Anyway *virtual hug* with a side of you can most definitely do it


One of the people in my group dropped the class. so now we are the only group who has two people. 
Which means the two of us will have to speak for 10-15 minutes while the groups of three can divide up into 7-10 minutes per person.



Cleary said:


> The plus side to this (that I can think of) is that if we divide it up into 7 minutes for each person - that is still less than the 10-15 minute requirement that the other teacher has)


****. I jinxed myself.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Try a bit of alcohol before presentations (just enough to get a buzz feeling), works nicely for me

Once you get to higher level courses there are more and more presentations and less kiddie crap like multiple choice exams. It's inevitable really. A herb that helps calm you down is called Valerian, I also use that for presentations.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate group projects! Really is the worst thing in college, my grades get dragged down, and i work more efficiently on my own (im an introvert)! Like in final year, to have to share my time doing projects in groups when I could be starting it at home myself! And the fact that everyone in the group gets marked the same even though the probability of everyone doing their fair share is close to 0! Wat r the lecturers thinking of? Like i wouldnt mind maybe one or two, but ive done ten group projects with little thanks for doing 90% of the work, It only seems to reward slackers grrrr. (sorry bad day in uni with projects, needed the rant)


----------



## Pokerface (Mar 7, 2010)

I changed my major because I had to take a class that had to deal with public speaking. I know how you feel. I think you should try explaining to your teacher or just.... "suck it up" to put it blatantly, if you do, you are a stronger person than I am. Just thinking about it makes me sick.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

30 minutes damn?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

The presentation is this Thursday! D:

I'm nowhere near ready.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cleary said:


> The presentation is this Thursday! D:
> 
> I'm nowhere near ready.


damn, I had to introduce myself in 2 courses and I froze in both of them, the 2nd one was worst because everybody was staring at me and one of the students in the back said " What is going on?" I dropped the courses. I will never do it again.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pace yourself, so a little at a time - use note cards! Pat Sajak does :lol. Wait.....so does Drew Carey.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm behind schedule. I should have finished the speech by now but I'm only about halfway done with that then I have to make a powerpoint.

I should be panicking right about now. but I'm not. I just want to go to bed.
Must stay awake.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm a senior in hs and I'm taking a psych class. At the end of the semester we have to give a 45 minute lesson to the class. The only good thing is that it's a small class so I don't think it'll be too bad. Anyway, I think you should stick with it. At least you're not doing it alone.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Cleary said:


> I'm behind schedule. I should have finished the speech by now but I'm only about halfway done with that then I have to make a powerpoint.
> 
> I should be panicking right about now. but I'm not. I just want to go to bed.
> Must stay awake.


Went through with it. Didn't panic anywhere near as much as I thought I would. Didn't blush, didn't burst into tears (yeah... that happened the last time I gave a speech, two years ago) stuttered a bit and there were a few awkward pauses but I was definitely more audible than my speech two years ago. The first group did way better at presenting than I did. and I probably looked sad in comparison. but strangely enough I'm not beating myself up over that like I usually would.

The strangest part - I stayed for the rest of the class and remained completely calm. We did some group work and I was able to participate.

Two years ago I left immediately after my speech because I was still a panicky mess.

I was expecting this to be complete disaster. I was expecting what happened two years ago to repeat itself. but it didn't. I think I've gotten better with this.

but I don't feel anything. I don't feel happy, accomplished, or proud of myself for what looks like a major improvement. Should I feel anything?


----------

